# My JRT, Sanford, has to get Surgery



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So Besides my Lilly girl, some of you know I have a little JRT, Sanford. He is a "special" dog..as all terrors..i mean terriers are. Well lately he has not been doing well. He vomits/regurges sometimes..gets BM problems occasionally. Well past few months started noticing more frequency in those issues as well as dramatic weight loss. He is a little guy and usually hovers around 20 lbs. He has managed to drop 5 lbs. (alot for a little dog!).

So we have done numerous tests (pancreatic enzymes, senior bloodwork, xrays includinf barium study and ultrasounds). Some things pointed towards pancreas problems,possible pyloric issues and the first ultrasound was maybe pointing towards IBD. We did some meds, some made him worse, and diet change. The diet change has helped some, not as much vomiting and no more BM problems. But continues to lose weight. So did second ultrasound, still looks like severe IBD. He seems kind of uncomfortable. The only true way to diagnose IBD is through intestinal biopsy. The radiologist said to look around, kind of do an exploratory, just to see if everything else looks ok (pancreas, liver and most importantly lymph nodes because that could be an issue..hoping not!:crossfing). 

So..this Thursday is his surgery date. I am so nervous and hoping not only does the surgery and recovery go well but nothing besides the inflamed intestines is found. Of course, IBD is not a fun thing to have..we lost a dog at work to that..was not a good way to go either  I want and need answers for him. My hubby has been a pain about even doing it, but I told him that this area is my domain and I am doing it regardless. We cant let him waste away..:no: so if you all can say a quick prayer I would appreciate it! Also, if anyone has any experience with IBD I am all ears!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I hope you get the best news possible. I'll be sending good thoughts to little Sanford for his surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

Poor baby. All the best 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Sanford has been having problems. I hope this surgery helps to give you the answers to best treat him. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So Pre-op Bloodwork came back normal..so guess it is surgery day tomorrow! Getting more nervous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best wishes for Sanford's surgery tomorrow. 

Hope all goes well and wish he a speedy recovery.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little guy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayers..nervous doggy momma today!  he did not like the fact that he couldnt eat this morning. Tried to even sneak into Lilly's kennel to grab her food! 

Here is a pic of him chillin with me. Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts that all goes smoothly


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Everything went pretty well. He recovered beautifully. Had one minor glip during surgery, my Dr. Knicked a vein so she had to ligate it (stop it from bleeding) and was worried it was going to compromise a section of intestines. It looked good to me and another tech but being a worrier and a good doctor, plus coming off last week losing a dog because complications from foreign body surgery (totally not her fault because of the damage caused by the foreign material) she was on edge and she decided to open him back up to be 100% sure. He was 100% fine, intestines all nice and "happy" for the most part..well except for his issues that he was already having with them. So he is spending the night, depending if my hubby comes home at a decent hour I will go in to check on him, if not a coworker is coming back to do that. The surgery itself wasnt too invasive as she only took small pieces out of intestines, lymph node, and pancreas. Literally the size of a pencil eraser. Now just have to wait and see what the biopsies come back as.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update, now the wait begins for the biopsies to come back. Good healing thoughts for Sanford!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad the surgery went well. Hoping the test results will show nothing serious is going on..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Sanford did so well with his surgery, praying for good test results.

He's soooooo cute.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He's home!  i did go in last night to check on him. He was snoozing. So tired after going under anesthesia twice in one day! Just about back to himself. Fed him his first tsp of food when we got home. He devoured it! He is sooo hungry! 

Here is a pic of where he will be the next week.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a cutie. I hope he recovers quickly! That's great he was so hungry and ate well. Sending good thoughts out to you for normal results on all the biopsies!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So I got the biopsy back. It is IBD and not the "good" kind..not like either kind is really "good". He is still losing weight though..so I am still at a loss. We are going to run some additional bloodwork tomorrow to check some other defiencies and start him on some other meds. I just want him to get better 
We are thinking some of this is malabsorption issues along with some deficiencies. Took his staples out yesterday and he was down to 15lbs.  the good news is his vomiting is not nearly as bad. I have increased his food to see if that helps put weight back on. I would love to add in stuff but with the IBD i cant..its a double edge sword. Keep him in your prayers. Hoping we can get him back on track!


----------

